# Experiencing frequent link failures on BSNL broadband-need help :(



## quicky008 (Feb 8, 2012)

I am a subscriber of BSNL's dataone broadband service.Unfortunately,my internet connection has been acting up a lot for the past few days.I get disconnected every now and then due to incessant link failures.BSNL's technicians have already examined my telephone line several times but couldn't determine the cause of this problem-they've said that nothing's wrong with it.Is it possible that my modem itself is malfunctioning?How can i check whether my modem is functioning properly or not?Here's a screenshot of my modem's config page:

*i.imgur.com/Wj2Px.jpg


I am using a Siemens c2110 adsl modem.Can anyone suggest how this problem can be resolved?Thanks


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 9, 2012)

BSNL have upgraded the speed of their broadband and since then same problem is happening with me too may be some technical fault... However last time when it happened I told lineman to change the pair of lines and it worked fine after that...


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 9, 2012)

^^Actually my older telephone cables have already been replaced a couple of times but it has been of no use.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 9, 2012)

Uh...link failures, what do you mean? Try changing to google's dns servers.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah,try changing the DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

Goto Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Network and Sharing Center.Click on the local area connection corresponding to BSNL BB.Click properties.Select internet protocol version 4 from list,click properties.Select 'use the fllowig DNS servers' and enter the above IPs.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 14, 2012)

changing dns will do nothing.problem will remains if the cable have faults or problem from exchange side.
bsnl broadband is good but bsnl peoples are lazy ones


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

Line problem. Reconnect all joints of the wire coming from the box outside your home to modem. Also try switching the phone line from the splitter


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 16, 2012)

quicky008 said:


> I am a subscriber of BSNL's dataone broadband service.Unfortunately,my internet connection has been acting up a lot for the past few days.I get disconnected every now and then due to incessant link failures.BSNL's technicians have already examined my telephone line several times but couldn't determine the cause of this problem-they've said that nothing's wrong with it.Is it possible that my modem itself is malfunctioning?How can i check whether my modem is functioning properly or not?Here's a screenshot of my modem's config page:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Wj2Px.jpg
> 
> ...



There is a problem in your line.
your SNR(downstream) and upstream are very low.
contact SDO and ask him to check your line for noise.
also pick up your telephone receiver and check for distortion.

*the line is proper only when these valus are above 20dB.
*

also set your connection standard to ADSL 2+/ADSL.

here you can find my modem stats for reference.

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/421/71894603.jpg


----------

